# What do you do with the sharks you fish for?



## mwatt007 (May 28, 2009)

never been fishing for sharks.

what do you do with them when you catch them?

Shark steaks?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

release them


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Sharks!*

Smaller, legal ones:
Cut tail off.
Gut it.
Ice it.
Slice it into chunks.
Peel out cartilage, cut off fins...........

AND EAT!!!!!!


----------



## LD (Apr 28, 2012)

Release all.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Put em in my neighbor's pool...


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Cut the fins off and release


Cody C


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Just kidding of course. I only have kept makos in a long time. 


Cody C


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I let them all go unless they can't be released successfully. I don't have a problem with harvesting them, it's just a PITA for me and I don't like to give up the cooler space.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Snap some pics and release. I will keep one every once in a while.


----------



## cwc (Aug 9, 2009)

Tag them and let em go to fight another day


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Release them unless they are big enough to turn in for a tournament, which is a pain in the arse as well...


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Ride EM*










THEN release em


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

They don't eat me, so I don't eat them.

Release for another day.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Some of us carry tag kits issued by NOAA. We catch, photo, tag and release as quickly as possible. 
Why do you ask?


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

blacktip steaks cooked right are awesome


----------



## fishingfan (Jan 23, 2010)

CPR pics last longer than my girlfriend would let me keep the jaw mounts up. plus I look at it like karma I don't eat them they wont eat me so far everyone has kept their end of the deal.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

CPR, except for the occasional black tip.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

I kept one but never again, too much work for me


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I live by the same philosophy that a lot of these guys do. I don't eat them and HOPEFULLY they won't snack on me when I'm wading. So far its worked out for both parties involved.lol

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

CPR!


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Choot em!


----------



## Fishiola (Apr 30, 2009)

catch, photo, tag and release 


So many other good tasting fish to waste time trying to eat sharks.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

pics and release.


----------

